# Short video of internal cuts and blade change on Hegner



## martinka (28 Aug 2015)

The question occasionally arises of how easy/difficult it is to do internal cuts and change blades on the Hegner. As there doesn't appear to be any videos around, and I was bored yesterday, I decided to make one. There's not much to it, and my video technique, done with an 8 year old camera, is poor, but it might help someone make their mind up whether to buy or not. It's just intended to show how easy it is, nothing more.

https://vimeo.com/137775399


----------



## scrimper (28 Aug 2015)

not able to watch the video it says "Sorry this video is private" . #-o


----------



## martinka (28 Aug 2015)

I got an email to tell me about the music playing in the background is copyrighted. I never gave it a though. Dunno what I can do other than reupload it without sound.

New link in the first post, seems to work OK now, albeit without sound.


----------



## Chippygeoff (28 Aug 2015)

Excellent Martin. That will help a lot of people before they decide to buy a Hegner. It is often difficult to imagine how something is done if you have never seen it in the flesh so to speak.


----------



## ColeyS1 (28 Aug 2015)

Thanks for posting the video Martin! The speed is out of this world compared with the one I use. Out of curiosity have you added any of your own modifications to the hegner, or is that how I should expect to get one straight from the box ?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkey Mark (28 Aug 2015)

I've never tried scrolling but want to give it a go. 
I'd read all the pin or no pin arguments and I'm glad you uploaded that. 

Never used pinless but the change looks ever so easy. 

Is the handle (with the little red end) for tensioning the blade?


----------



## ChrisR (28 Aug 2015)

Well done Martin, for any doubting Thomas out there, regarding Hegner blade changing, that should make it clear how simple it is.

Take care.

Chris R.

PS. Wonder why it is “Thomas” that is always the doubting one, my middle name is “Thomas” and I don’t I know the answer. :?


----------



## martinka (28 Aug 2015)

ColeyS1":3n53nfqv said:


> Thanks for posting the video Martin! The speed is out of this world compared with the one I use. Out of curiosity have you added any of your own modifications to the hegner, or is that how I should expect to get one straight from the box ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



There's a few modifications, though nothing drastic. The quick clamp is an essential purchase, though I believe someone said new machines are supplied with it. I also fitted the little handle to the quick clamp, just to make things a bit easier. The suction setup is obviously an addon. I removed the knob under the front that secures the tilt of the table. I never used it so I replaced it with an allen bolt as it makes it a bit easier to get into the bottom blade clamp with my left hand, though it's certainly not a necessary mod. Some other bits I changed, none of which are necessary, I am just a tinkerer.

Monkey Mark, yes, the handle with the red end is the quick tension lever. There's also a tension screw at the back of the saw. The cheapest Hegner doesn't have the quick tension lever. Strangely, neither does the most expensive one.

Chris, If you don't know the answer, I doubt you have read the bible.


----------



## ChrisR (28 Aug 2015)

Chris, If you don't know the answer, I doubt you have read the bible. [/quote]

Martin.

Many, many moons ago I was a good “Methodist’’ Sunday school boy, but must have missed the doubting Thomas bit.  

Chris Thomas R.


----------



## martinka (28 Aug 2015)

I had to Google it, Chris. Apparently it's something to do with one of the apostles. Nearest I got to going to church was falling into the doorway at midnight and having a short nap when I was taking a shortcut home from the pub. I think I should point out that this happened about 45 years ago, not last week. :mrgreen:


----------



## finneyb (29 Aug 2015)

Martin

I can't get the video - says it is not available

Brian


----------



## ColeyS1 (29 Aug 2015)

Thanks for the additional info Martin  makes blade changing look such a simple task !

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## JimiJimi (29 Aug 2015)

I can't get it to play. It says that the video is not available. Have you taken it down?

Jimi


----------



## martinka (29 Aug 2015)

Sorry guys, youtube has deleted it with no indication why.

edit: Re-uploaded and changed the link in the first post. I removed the word 'Hegner' from the title just in case that was the problem.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (29 Aug 2015)

Hi Martin
I had no problems in watching your video,re-tightening the blade after passing blade through hole is quicker than I can do.The 3 or 4 secs longer I can live with,nice to see the motor cycle again.

Bryan


----------



## PeteG (29 Aug 2015)

Great little video Martin  Where was the lever from on the quick release knob and how did you fit it?


----------



## martinka (29 Aug 2015)

PeteG":2m7ss30j said:


> Great little video Martin  Where was the lever from on the quick release knob and how did you fit it?



It's a piece of stainless rod, Pete. I threaded it 6mm and drilled and tapped the knob to suit. I knew I'd eventually find a use for those offcuts I got from work in 1978.


----------



## martinka (30 Aug 2015)

Youtube have deleted the video again. I have no idea why and there doesn't appear to be any way to get in touch with them about it.


----------



## scrimper (31 Aug 2015)

PeteG":2235qctg said:


> Great little video Martin  Where was the lever from on the quick release knob and how did you fit it?



Pete, have a look at my thread here regarding modifying the quick clamp.
modified-my-hegner-quick-clamp-t83062.html


----------



## martinka (31 Aug 2015)

Steve Good's idea could be adapted for the Hegner, too.


----------



## AES (14 Sep 2015)

Thanks for posting that Martinka, very useful for Hegner owners I'm sure.

AES


----------

